# Toshiba TV



## johndebjwr (Jun 30, 2012)

you sound pretty sharp with TV's. i have a 32Ax60 that has no pic or sound & the power light blinks. any thoughts?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Please always start a new topic if you are not responding/assisting to the OP.

With that said, blinking light is typically an error code. You may find the list online, but most likely not. Vendors don't make error code lists or schematics readily available to the public any longer.


----------

